# FR: Fait-on l'élision devant un nom étranger commençant par une voyelle ?



## Xigua

Je sais qu’on peut pratiquer l’élision devant un nom propre, mais est-ce que c’est aussi le cas lorsque ce nom est en anglais et correspond à une raison sociale ?

Merci!


----------



## CapnPrep

Tu as certainement un exemple spécifique et un contexte particulier en tête. Ce n'est pas une question pour laquelle on peut formuler une règle générale et absolue.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Je résume: tu penses à une raison sociale en anglais, commençant par une voyelle, et tu te demandes si on éliderait un article devant ce mot ?

Exemple 1: les dirigeants de Universal - ça marche pas , mais c'est parce que je parle anglais, et que je sais que U, en tant qu'initiale, est traité comme une consonne (_a universe_, pas _a*n* uinverse_). La plupart des Français diront "les dirigeants d'Universal"
Exemple 2: le CA d'Ernst&Young, ça marche !

A la lumière de ces deux brillants exemples, je dirais que, OUI, "l'élision a raison" !


----------



## Xigua

Je pensais à une raison sociale qui commence avec le mot Operation, p.ex. Operation Excalibur. A mon humble avis, on y utiliserait l'élision ...


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Alors là, encore plus "OUI !", vu que opération existe en français, et que personne ne fera la différence (à l'oral tout du moins).
Ton avis n'a pas besoin d'être humbe: paye-toi un avis inébranlable !


----------



## Shikina

Bonjour,

Voilà, je voudrais savoir si on devrait mettre « l’ » ou « le/la » devant un mot anglais commençant par une voyelle. Y aurait-il une règle par rapport aux mots étrangers dans ce cas précis ? Si vous pouviez me répondre avec des exemples, j’apprécierais.

Merci.


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour.
Je crois qu’il n’y a pas besoin de faire de liste.
L’élision de l’article (ou de la préposition de) est obligatoire et systématique devant n’importe quel mot commençant par une voyelle, même s’il s’agit de mots étrangers.

Il arrive souvent que cette élision soit oubliée, mais c’est une faute, à mon avis. 
(J’ai lu récemment, par exemple : «Un livre de Éric-Emmanuel Schmitt» à la place de «un livre *d’É*ric…».


----------



## Keith Bradford

Fred_C said:


> L’élision de l’article (ou de la préposition de) est obligatoire et systématique devant n’importe quel mot commençant par une voyelle, même s’il s’agit de mots étrangers…



Up to a point, Lord Copper.

[…] So if your foreign word is in quotes you have the choice. For example you'd say _*L'*arsenal_ but you could say _*Le *"Arsenal Football Club".
_
Source_: Byrne & Churchill, A comprehensive French grammar, Blackwell 1986.
_


----------



## Fred_C

Il n’est absolument pas exclu de dire «l’Arsenal football club», ça me semble même meilleur, et pour un étranger, cela fait une subtilité inutile en moins à apprendre à appliquer.

C’est un peu comme la règle de prononciation anglaise qui consiste à ajouter un R invisible après Victoria dans la prononciation de «Victoria and Albert». On trouve cette règle dans beaucoup de manuels de phonétique écrits en français, mais certains anglophones déconseillent de l’appliquer.

[…]


----------



## Keith Bradford

I take your point, Fred.  Perhaps but the simplest accurate answer to Shikina's question "si on devrait mettre « l’ » ou « le/la » devant un mot anglais commençant par une voyelle" is:

*On met l', sauf (éventuellement) si le mot est tellement étranger aux Français qu'on le cite encore entre guillemets.   * P.ex.  _l'outsider_ par rapport à _le "outside loo".
_
Personally, I like this rule because it allows you to avoid the ugly-looking combination of apostrophe+inverted commas.


----------



## Katniss Everdeen

hi i would like to know whether "de Ilford" would change into "d'Ilford"
Ilford is the name of a town
 Thank you


----------



## Vektus

D'Ilford, bien sûr. Cela obéit à la règle générale, je pense.


----------



## 1002

Hi,

I am an A Level French student in the UK and I saw a sign today which said 'café de Akbar' and wanted to know if it is grammatically correct as I thought it would be 'café d'Akbar' simply because two vowels in French are not usually together.

Thanks


----------



## Maître Capello

Hello 1002 and welcome! 

In French we usually elide _de_ before a vowel or mute H. However, when the word is a foreign word, there is some hesitation and both may be used.


----------



## Sherlockienne

Je déterre ce sujet, car je suis confrontée à ce problème. J'écrirais bien *le *European Marketing Group parce que la prononciation de European en anglais ne permet pas l'élision, mais en français on la fait. Bref, je suis partagée. Des avis sur la question ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont possibles ; c'est plus une question de style qu'autre chose. L'essentiel est avant tout de rester cohérent dans un même ouvrage.

L'élision me paraît toutefois généralement plus naturelle, en particulier à l'oral. Ainsi je dirais plus volontiers :

_les dirigeants d'Universal_
_les dirigeants d'Operation Excalibur_
_l'Arsenal Football Club_
_la région d'Ilford_
_l'European Marketing Group_

Mais dans ce dernier cas, s'il ne s'agit pas d'une raison sociale ou autre nom propre, il serait avantageux de franciser les termes :

_le groupe européen de marketing_


----------

